

Ouya begins presale on Amazon - whalesalad
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050SZD18

======
Antelope
Is this mainly competing on price, or does it have additional advantages vs.
existing consoles?

~~~
pux0r3
It has more ram than current generation consoles, otherwise it's relatively
underpowered. It is running android which can be a blessing and a curse. NDK
development hasn't been that enjoyable in my experience, but a dearth of
programmers are already familiar with the OS and Ouya's goal is to attract
independent developers(all the major consoles are relatively difficult to
break into as an indy developer unless you're fine with living on the indycade
on the 360). So pros: ram and low barrier of entry both for developers (open
platform) and users (it costs $99) Cons: slow

~~~
chii
> Cons: slow

could be seen as a pro - the constraints might inspire creativity. Think back
to the old days of computing, when all you had was 16k of memory!

